# pay



## Umichfan21 (Jun 24, 2020)

so I'm told that I will be a receiver after my decision on Friday now I asked if it paid higher then $15 didn't get an answer how much is receiver a hour?


----------



## SigningLady (Jun 24, 2020)

$15/hr, same as everyone else.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jun 24, 2020)

SigningLady said:


> $15/hr, same as everyone else.


I feel bad for those hardworking, long term employees that were making to close to $15 already after years of great reviews.

They now make the same as the eighteen year old cashier they just hired.

I have always thought Target does this because they want to get the young people to come back to work on the summer and during Christmastime.


----------



## Umichfan21 (Jun 24, 2020)

Well considering I would be in charge of literally all the stock thats vendor items & credit for all the stuff receivers send back you would think at least $.50 more like Starbucks


----------



## Xanatos (Jun 24, 2020)

Umichfan21 said:


> Well considering I would be in charge of literally all the stock thats vendor items & credit for all the stuff receivers send back you would think at least $.50 more like Starbucks


Starbucks makes the same as everyone else.


----------



## allnew2 (Jun 24, 2020)

Umichfan21 said:


> Well considering I would be in charge of literally all the stock thats vendor items & credit for all the stuff receivers send back


You will be in charge of opening the receiving door let the vendor in , checking in and some chargeback . Then the merchandiser comes in  and stocks the shelf with the items that Market TL made sure he told the rep to order  his sales floor .


----------



## Snarf (Jun 24, 2020)

Doesn't hurt to ask. Just don't stir the pot and tell others if you get anything.

I would still take the position even if they dont give you extra. It may be different at your store, but I personally feel that the pros outweigh the cons. Yes it is more specialized work and you can seriously negatively impact your store if you don't know what you are doing. However, I never have to worry about hours, have a set schedule with weekends off, and I pretty much am left alone to do my job.

I am considered our district trainer and have heard similar complaints and this is what I tell them. With the modernization changes the salesfloor tms were required to learn more skills to warrant the pay increase. Specialty areas such as receiving and hr were all ready at the level corporate needed us to be at. Yes, it seems that we are getting shafted, but you are getting what few others are getting, which is a specific skillset if you do your job correctly. What you do with it is up to you, but know that you are getting an opportunity that others won't get.

That being said I will be the first in line for a pay increase because I think we are still worth it.


----------

